# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  رتبه و هزینه پرستاری آزاد

## Yuhan

بچه ها رتبه پرستاری آزاد نهایتا چنده و هزینه هر ترمش چقدره؟

----------


## Mahdis79

سلام در مورد رتبه اطلاعاتی ندارم ولی براساس قبولی یکی از اطرافیانم تا ۱۵هزار دانشگاه های نسبتا خوب قبول میشی
هزینه هر ترم ۳میلیون شهریه ثابت+تقریبا۳ تا ۴ میلیون شهریه متغیر
چیزی حدود ۶ یا ۷ میلیون

----------


## B.R

من دوستم منطقه سه ۲۰هزار پرستاری مازاد قبول شد 
هزینشو نمیدونم

----------


## sea

> من دوستم منطقه سه ۲۰هزار پرستاری مازاد قبول شد 
> هزینشو نمیدونم


چه سالی؟

----------


## B.R

> چه سالی؟


همین امسال 
کنکور ۹۹

----------

